# ARL - Ardea Resources



## System (7 December 2016)

Ardea Resources Limited is being demerged from Heron Resources Limited and upon listing will fully own the Lewis Ponds gold-zinc project in NSW, and several gold and nickel projects located in the Goldfields. The Goldfields projects include the Mt Zephyr prospects near Leonora, and the Bardoc Tectonic Zone prospects north of Kalgoorlie.

It is anticipated that ARL will list on the ASX during January 2017.

http://www.ardearesources.com.au


----------



## greggles (28 March 2018)

After having a great run over the last 12 months, with its share price increasing from 40c to over $2, Ardea Resources was dumped today after releasing the pre-feasibility study for its Goongarrie Nickel Cobalt Project.

I scanned the announcement and it was difficult to figure out the precise reason for the sell off. Perhaps it has something to do with the $600 million capital spend?

Anyway, the share price was down 29c to $1.375 today.


----------



## greggles (19 April 2018)

ARL recovering today after bottoming out at around 85c. The sell-off was probably a little overdone.

Also, nickel was up 7% overnight.


----------



## Trav. (26 September 2018)

I have jumped in on this one. I like the volume lately and MACD crossover on the 20/21 Sept.

So I will be monitoring to see if I have got it this one right

Has a small amount of shares on issues as well


----------



## Trav. (26 October 2018)

Annual report released today https://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=02039191

Waiting on strategic partner to develop project in Kalgoorlie. Huge Nickel / Cobalt resource waiting with PFS and ES completed for 1, 1.5 & 2.25 MTPA plants

Also $19M cash in bank so looking good.


----------



## barney (26 October 2018)

Trav. said:


> Annual report released today https://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=02039191
> 
> Waiting on strategic partner to develop project in Kalgoorlie. Huge Nickel / Cobalt resource waiting with PFS and ES completed for 1, 1.5 & 2.25 MTPA plants
> 
> Also $19M cash in bank so looking good.




DFS Programmes under way … Final Investment decision later next …. Solid looking Project.

Technically, the bounce off the lows last month on good Volume was hopefully a pre-cursor to the accumulation phase …. Currently in higher/low territory but needs more Volume to create a reliable base.


----------



## Trav. (26 October 2018)

I was also thinking that the old Cawse Nickel site is just down the road in care and maintenance. I would assume that the team at Ardea have visited Cawse and looked at the options. When I worked there years ago it was a pretty well built plant with the usual issues asociated with the autoclave but existing infrastructure would save Ardea millions and would put them a couple years ahead of any schedule that a greenfields project would be able to achieve.

We will have to wait and see.


----------



## Ann (28 October 2018)

This is the one year chart and currently it is travelling downhill under a falling overhead. In my opinion entry to a trade would be above 67c.


----------



## Trav. (28 October 2018)

I think that we will not see to much action until a finance deal is announced. I am not sure how long this process normally takes but there the below announcement was issued in June so hopefully we get some movement before the end of the year.


----------



## Trav. (31 October 2018)

Good announcement today saw ARL up 1.5cps to 54.5cps. Market still waiting to see where the / if the money will come from to advance the project to the next phase.


----------



## Trav. (5 November 2018)

Well what can I say, after taking the weekend to review my position on whether to cut my losses and run ARL goes for a run itself, just proving that I have got no idea what is going on and randomness is all we have at this end of the market.. 

Up 17.76% (SP $0.63) today on no news so hopefully something is brewing. Maybe a leaky ship and KPMG have found ARL a partner?

Only 265k shares traded ~0.25% of shares issued and tightly held which attracted me to ARL in the first place.

I am hoping that it continues through resistance levels over $1 but what would i know


----------



## Trav. (10 November 2018)

ARL continued it's nice run this week finishing @ 0.71cps. As you can see below volume is increasing and positive signs all round.  No announcements released so I am sitting back and enjoying the ride.


----------



## barney (10 November 2018)

Hopefully behaving as planned for you @Trav.


----------



## Trav. (20 November 2018)

another attempt of a BO today. Closed on a high of $0.71...waiting, waiting, waiting..


----------



## barney (20 November 2018)

Trav. said:


> another attempt of a BO today. Closed on a high of $0.71...waiting, waiting, waiting..




Market Cap of around $65 million with over $15 million cash in the coffers  … with good looking projects …

I don't hold … but if I did, I'd be definitely holding for a bit longer

Chart wise it looks to be in the process of "proving up" the change in sentiment from Traders … but definitely heading in the right direction short and hopefully medium term …. 

I note that Nickel is similar to Zinc at the moment ….looking for a bounce from its lows with Inventories way down …… I hold a Zinc stock with similar hopes to this @Trav. …. but ARL is in a way better position than my Zinc Stock so I would happily swap my position …… 

This really should move North over the medium term


----------



## Trav. (28 November 2018)

Some delays announced on the timetable for the Nickel / Cobalt Project (Goongarrie) in regards to getting a strategic partner and the knock on effect with the Definitive Feasibility Study (DFS)

My timing is not the best when entering stocks and therefore ties up funds, so my initial thought was to sell and get out while breaking even. Then.....fear of missing out kicks in and I decide to hang in there for a while ! Oh well no wonder I am not rich, I probably need to be more rigid with my rules but at this end of the market I think the opportunity for a big win can sway my thoughts too much.

Anyway some info below

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20181127/pdf/440nwq70rbzzkn.pdf


----------



## Trav. (28 November 2018)

Also another announcement from one of ARL's other interest, which to be honest I have not looked into to much but if this continues to prove up then they are looking at 'spin out' of asset.






https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20181126/pdf/440mdtg88d57hp.pdf


----------



## barney (28 November 2018)

Trav. said:


> My timing is not the best when entering stocks and therefore ties up funds, so my initial thought was to sell and get out while breaking even. Then.....fear of missing out kicks in




We all have those little trading demons sitting on our shoulder Trav

There are no rules of course, but the Chart is looking better than a couple of months ago …. Probably more time required but it doesn't feel desperate like it did back in September …. 

Perhaps @tech/a  might be able to give you some commentary over the next couple of weeks or so to see how it is progressing?


----------



## tech/a (29 November 2018)

Trav and Barney.

There are rules in charting.
For price to advance Supply must
either withdraw or be exceeded by demand.

Unfortunately this isn't happening here.
There needs to be a catalyst. Without it price will not rise

Often Very Very high volume without a change in price 
can herald a catalyst which can often come later.
This can often be accompanied by a gap in price in the 
direction of the move.

So just open up PEX and have a look at the catalysts and the
volume heralding the move . 15/10 is place on the watch list!
Plenty left even though you could have been late.on 15/11-21/11 
(That would be me!) decreasing volume on a tight rectangle flag pattern
Was a great setup.

*You need to look for volume AND catalyst to have confidence.*


----------



## Trav. (30 November 2018)

@tech/a thanks for taking the time to respond. You have posted a great example and I think that I am slowly getting it. 

I think that I am trying to preempt the catalyst in a few stocks with the FOMO, but as per your example even if I got in on the 15/11 a nice little profit would have been realised. Then the key is trying to exit!

I will hunt out some more examples and add to a watch list. 

Thanks again

Trav


----------



## barney (30 November 2018)

Trav. said:


> @tech/a thanks for taking the time to respond.




Agree thanks for taking an interest @tech/a ….. I'm sure Trav particularly, plus the rest of us appreciate your thoughts


----------



## Trav. (16 January 2019)

There has not been much action at ARL for a couple of months but I was looking at the chart again today and if it can break 58c then my next resistance line is 73c. As mentioned before ARL register is very tight so when it decides to go it will hopefully move pretty quick.

Holding and waiting ...


----------



## barney (16 January 2019)

Trav. said:


> There has not been much action at ARL for a couple of months but I was looking at the chart again today and if it can break 58c then my next resistance line is 73c. As mentioned before ARL register is very tight so when it decides to go it will hopefully move pretty quick.




Just needs a bit of that positive Volume @Tech was talking about before Xmas Trav.


----------



## tinhat (4 September 2019)

I came across ARL on the weekend and lucky for me I bought on Monday. Up 20%.

ARL are probably gaining attention because they are next door to SGQ. SGQ is an explorer generating some exciting results from their Kalgoorlie prospects. WSA has a stake in SQL (25%?). ARL are right next door to SGQ and they are just starting to conduct EM surveys of their tenement which has been identified as the same mineral belt, the Cathederals Belt, that SGQ have had successful drilling results on. I think with prudent stop losses in place, speckies like SGQ and ARL have a good chance of performing well over the next few months if the Nickel price holds up.

ARL are also planning to spin off their NSW gold tenements which have a JORC. The market might be viewing this as the most favourable way to realise value from these prospects.

If anyone is interested in researching this company further note that they changed CEO and strategy not long ago. There is at least one interview with the new CEO, a geologist, available online. Worth a listen to.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 April 2021)

Does it mean anything that ARL is a  member of FBICRC?




__





						Participants - Future Battery
					

The Future Battery Industries Cooperative Research Centre brings together around 70 partners, including industry participants, Federal and State Government stakeholders,




					fbicrc.com.au
				





> National participants have each made a cash or in-kind contribution to the work of the *Future Battery Industries Cooperative Research Centre* and provide direct input into our focus research areas. The work will be critical in harnessing the research skills and industry expertise required for solving common challenges.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 February 2022)

Ardea Resources was pitching investors for $20 million this morning; the offer was priced at 70¢ a share, an 11.9 per cent discount to the last close and an 8.6 per cent discount to the five-day volume-weighted average price. Was 40-50c for most of 2021 before running to 80c in Jan/ Feb.

Potential investors were told Ardea would primarily use the money for sulphide drilling, regional nickel exploration, studies and working capital.

Since hiving off Kalgoorlie Gold Mining (KAL), the company has focused on what it calls the battery minerals sector in their Kalgoorlie Nickel Project, Goongarrie Hub, with its 830Mt resources, 0.71 per cent average *nickel *grade (and 5,879 kt of contained nickel), 0.05 per cent average *cobalt *grade (and 384 kt of contained cobalt). Ardea’s Kalgoorlie Nickel Project is in the pre-feasibility stage and has told investors it’s the largest emerging nickel resource in Australia.

 Gap Analysis Study completed and DFS underway    
 Goongarrie Hub Hydrogeology Drilling completed ; Rockwater & Harrington    
 Goongarrie Hub Metallurgical Drilling completed by contractor DDH1    
 Metallurgical Testwork Underway by ALS Laboratory Group    
 Stakeholder engagement accelerated, running parallel with DFS work    

As well, it has announced a Nickel Sulphide discovery at Emu Lake, some 70km NE of Kal.


----------



## Stockbailx (23 March 2022)

ARL  enjoying good overheads after being awarded major project status on the 18th of this month, for their Kalgoolie Nickel. Then on the 21st by the Prime minister. This had a huge influence on the share price, jumping from 80c on the 17th to $1.6c today and till climbing I figure. I would have to say it is amazing what the influence of the Government can have on the impact of the share price, for Australian Security's...


----------

